# Hunched up 2week doeling



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought some bred does a couple days ago and one doe with a single kid at her side. The guys said she was about a week old, she is always all hunched up as if she cold. She looks healthy, is spunky and eats good. I thought by a week she would have stretched out a little. Is this anything to worry about? She is in the barn right now and has a heat lamp, though its not very cold
Out. She was born out side though I'm pretty sure and it still gets below zero Celsius some nights, pretty warm during the day though


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start with getting her temp also be sure she getting enough milk.....she has that hungry belly look...you want her tummy to be flat ish but firm..not sunken in...sometimes mom needs a bit help feeding her kids.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Cathy. Stress can knock a doe off on milk production, and being brought into a new place and herd is highly stressful for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree, check momma's milk and supply, make sure she is OK, no mastitis or issues.

Pick up the kid and check the belly, if it is empty , she needs more. Supplement feed if you have to or if something is wrong with momma's milk.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

She isn't in a new herd, we actually got all 8 of our goats from from him 3 about a month ago and 4 very recently. The momma goat is only a year old and very tiny, she a boer and about half the size of the others we got with her of the same age. Her bag is not very big at all so it could be possible she isn't getting enough. She is a very strong sucker and mom let's her suck but she does ALWAYS seem hungry. How can I know if she is getting enough?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tie the dam up or have someone hold her and try milking both sides to make sure milk is actually coming out. Feel her udder - hot? hard? 

Reintroduction to the herd & moving is still stressful so her production just may be down. Is the dam a healthy weight?

Are there enough water sources in your pen? Is she being kept away from the water or food by dominant does so she can't produce enough milk?

How are the kid's poops? Put your hand under the kid just in front of the back legs and squish the belly - if it isn't firm then she isn't eating enough and you can try supplementing her with a bottle a few times a day until her dam's production picks up.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks! The first day I got her I did actually have a good look at her bag because it was so small and the kid seemed hungry, milk comes easily out of both teats and its not hard or hot at all. She is a in good weight maybe a tad on the low side. She did get bullied a little bit by our most dominet goat right before she (the dominet goat) kidded but now is left alone. She has all the fresh water she can drink and is eating good. I think he might just not have enough milk. I will check the kid and see if her tummy feels full or not.







Her udder, sorry for the poor quality


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Also a horrible pic but shows her body condition


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Her bag is full, just small


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would supplement baby...I bet you see a huge difference in her stance...taking the bottle may not be too easy but can be done...you can go about it a two way...teach her the bottle and bring out a few oz 2-3 times a day to help mom fed her or pull another doe up and let her nurse her...keeping a good feel on her tummy..you want it flat but firm ..you want her walking all stretched out not hunched..if she get a runny bum..you are supplementing too much..just back off a bit...: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, supplement feed as I mentioned prior, plus, let the kid nurse as well. This will help stimulate her to produce more milk.

Momma does have a super small udder there for being 2 weeks in, she should of been producing better for her kid by now.
What are you feeding her? She should be fed Alfalfa, it helps with milk producing along with grain. Always start out gradually.

If you have to separate her to feed her, then do so, something is not allowing her to build her milk for her baby.

How does the milk look is it normal?

Ensure she is drinking plenty of water as well.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

They are fed good quality alfalfa hay. She is not suplimented with grain, but can be. I just had a doe lose her kid two days ago so maybe I will try that way, if the doe absolutely will not allow it I will try a bottle. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its a good idea to feed all moms in milk a bit of grain...just to help them make enough milk for babies...especially those with multiples..
include loose minerals : )


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lose mineral is Better than a mineral block then? We have both, just wondering which is better. And are oats ok to supplement with? How much?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..loose mineral are better...the block contain too much salt and are hard to lick..goats tongues are very soft...

I would mix a bit of seeds together to make it well balanced ...heres a good mix

6 part whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part beet pulp
mix up well and give one part mix with three parts alfalfa pellets..


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

So can I get beet pulp from any livestock store?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I know tractor supply carries it.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

We don't have tractor supply here, I actually had not even heard of it till i came on this forum haha. I'm sure I will be able to find somewhere that sells it though! thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep I would feed grain. If you use beet pulp please make sure it is wet and soaked up. Beet pulpls does not really help a lot with weight gain in my opinion, it is more of a filler.
I would give her water that has like Molasses or something she likes to help her drink it more. 

By the way that baby is so sweet looking.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> If you use beet pulp please make sure it is wet and soaked up


I always used it dry :shrug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If I'm feeding beet pulp, I also feed it dry in the form of pellets. It is an acquired taste, so don't be surprised if they just pick at it for a day or two. Beet pulp helps improve feed conversion, also. You might also think about adding some raw Apple Cider Vinegar to your water tubs/tanks. I started doing that last summer at the rate of 1 cup of ACV to 20 gallons of water and it almost doubled the water intake of the girls I am able to monitor. It also helps with feed conversion.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love using ACV...I will be serving it free choice this summer...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm intrigued - please define "free choice" ACV?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I'm intrigued - please define "free choice" ACV?


set a bucket out for them to choose to drink free choice...straight up..undiluted....some Ive heard add a bit of powder molasses to "feed" the mother...but I want to read more about that...ALso I have read you can make raw APV using cheap ACV and adding a cup or raw ACV to it to create that mother in it...so I am trying that now..see how it works lol...will be a whole lot cheaper then buying raw ACV for a ton of goats...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Very interesting! I would think straight ACV would burn their throats, but I don't know that for a fact. You will have to keep us informed, please!

ETA: Although, come to think of it, I do have a few that will slurp it up straight if I am slow to get the tank refilling.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I always used it dry :shrug:


I feed it dry as well.......the shreds.....my girls love it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill keep you posted...I cant put it in our water source because we keep small buckets with auto water thingy so they refill often...I would run my legs ragged topping them off with ACV lol...: ) Some of mine suck it right up like crazy..others its an inquired taste... like my kids and water kiefer lol


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I second checking on the baby's poops. I had one kid this year pretty badly constipated. Also, what are you feeding Mama? Perhaps offer her some good Alfalfa hay or some alfalfa pellets. I can't really tell by her coat what her body condition is- I'm looking for ribs. If her ribs protrude and you can see her spinal processes (I think that's the word?), then she's too thin. Otherwise not, I think she looks Ok. Alfalfa and supplemented feeds will help her with her milk production. Soaked beet pulp is my favorite to feed, and you can stir in so many goodies into it. There are also some good herbs for milking moms: dill and fenugreek come to mind, but I know there are others.


----------

